# In serious need of fosters in WA.



## keytoaratsheart (Sep 10, 2008)

We are a rescue in addition to our rattery, and to continue rescuing we are in serious need of fosters with many emails coming in at the moment with rats needing rescuing.

PLEASE check out the 'Rescues' page on our website & consider!

Thank you SO much!


----------

